# SEX!



## Poppet27 (Mar 22, 2013)

This may be a rant that shares too much information - however am I the only one here that finds baby making sex, unromantic, dull and a massive chore?

I'm trying not to drink too much so I can't even have a few cheeky glasses of wine in the week to get me in the mood. I'm laying here bloated, tired and uninterested in getting my kit off 

And to add to it I feel even less enthused as we have to be in a sensible place that allows me to lay with my legs in the air for half an hour afterwards 

I don't want to sound negative as I obviously want a baby more than ever, but its taking all the fun out of sex?!?


Any tips?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Poppet,

You are certainly not alone and I read a brilliant Zita West book about TTC and I had to agree with everything she said.  After TTC for 4 years, It 100% became about baby making for me and not about enjoyment at all.

Poor DH knew 100% when I was ovulating, so after ovulation I would just really try to make an effort.  I knew baby making period was over, so even if I wasn't really interested, I would just try to be up for it and keen, as it made DH happy and he didn't think that he was just a sperm donor!

I don't know anyone who hasn't struggled in this area, so perhaps have a night away somewhere.  It doesn't have to be expensive.  A change of scenery can do wonders.

Good luck

X


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope! I'm afraid after 2 years of TTC I feel the same way! I am going to try and start making an effort trying to inject a bit of spice back into our love life when we start trying again, I guess you have to try anyway after being together for so long to keep the spark alive, we have struggled with that over the years so i'll be getting some inspiration in Anne Summers soon!

Sorry I can't give you any constructive advice I can only empathise x


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Poppet, had a little giggle reading your post as im sure lots of us have felt that way too!  before we found out we couldnt conceive naturally i became obsessed and skint after spending a fortune on ovulation kits every month working out wen was best to 'do the deed'.  i think its best to just go with the flow and not think about when ure ovulating etc and it will just happen for you both when u dnt expect it  xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi poppet. Yup i know what you mean completely. 4 years in and dh has said more than once that he knows when im ovulating. Like you say you know the time is right but the spice isnt there.sorry i dont have any answets but your def not alone xxx


----------

